# The day the Swedish Air Force Saab 37 Viggen saved the Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird



## observor 69 (6 Feb 2021)

Just stumbled upon this YouTube video while looking for something else. A fascinating story with a lot of interesting angles.


----------



## Weinie (6 Feb 2021)

observor 69 said:


> Just stumbled upon this YouTube video while looking for something else. A fascinating story with a lot of interesting angles.


Great vid. Thanks for posting.


----------

